# Shaq vs. Yao Game thread



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Shaq hit poor Yao in the head.*

Did you see that smack on the head Shaq laid on Yao? Can the league review that and fine him? That's either lazy D or pent up rage there.

shaq pisses me off sometimes.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spongyfungy</b>!
> I just wanted to start one.
> 
> Did you see that smack on the head Shaq laid on Yao? Can the league review that and fine him? That's either lazy D or pent up rage there.


Or jealousy.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow the Rockets are playing good. Shaq has dissapeared, smart move by Gumby to keep Cato on Shaq so Yao doesn't pick up any more fouls. 

Yao 14 pts 10 reb
Shaq 15 pts 6 reb

2:14 left in 3rd


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

5 fouls on Fat Daddy...

Stevie is showing why he's a starter this sunday.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I know you guys gotta be loving this hook shot. Man that's pretty! Yao is the **** man I tell ya. 


I know it's the trend now to hate shaq, but he is playing Yao pretty well, a few times he put a good fake on HIM OH **** HE JUST GOT TAKEN TO THE RACK... well anyway he's doing well too.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

OOH ouch changing of the guard right here guys.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Yao is straight nasty.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao! Just got Shaq fouled out of the game! And that drive against Shaq was amazing... 25 points for Yao. Crowd is loving it.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dang Yao is a monster! So glad Shaq just fouled out. Rockets better win this game..


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ah yea, give him a pound Ewing, we all see the influence.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Watch out everyone, Yao's reigning in the next generation of NBA Centers. Shaq was just outplayed by a younger man today, it happens to all great athletes at some point in their career.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I really hope the rockets learn a lot from this game, sharing means never having to say I love you, and leads to a lot of victories, seriously if this team can just keep the ball moving they'll be unstoppable, just get them a point guard.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I say they played pretty evenly, but I'll give the advantage to Yao since the Rockets won.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

HA HA HA!


Some annoucer: Yao do you remember when Shaq hit you on the head?


Yao: I forgot about it 

Some annoucher: Did it hurt?


Yao: No.



HA HA awesome!


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

A career defining moment for Yao Ming?!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> HA HA HA!
> 
> 
> ...


Haha typical humble Yao...
Damn I wish I watched this game, I'd probably be jumping up and down watching it. This is adds to the rivalry, Shaq daddy and his big ego's not gonna be happy...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> 
> 
> Haha typical humble Yao...
> Damn I wish I watched this game, I'd probably be jumping up and down watching it. This is adds to the rivalry, Shaq daddy and his big ego's not gonna be happy...


You did miss a good game.

Yao played great, but he said it himself. The reason he had such a great game was his teammates. Franchise missed like 3 shots all game and Cat had almost 10 assists. The Franchise showed up this game to shut some haters up.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Just found a post-game quote from Shaq on Yao:
"He's a big guy and has a soft touch. I don't think he'll ever be able to play me one-on-one, ever, ever, ever."

That's 'cuz all u'll ever do is back your 350lb fat arse into him you one-dimensional player... I can't wait 'til 2 yrs from now when Yao'll start dominating him night-in-night-out and shut him up permanently. Can't believe the guy's 31 yrs old and still talks like a guy just out of high school...


----------



## TooPhat (Feb 12, 2004)

Yao > Shaq

Let the truth be told.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Yao outplays Shaq*

I think the league just did a collective "UH OH"

Yao not only outplayed Shaq, but Shaq actually looked shocked a couple times. Never had I ever seen Shaq desperately reach out to foul someone like he did when he hit Yao in the head. ON the defensive end, he was taking it into Yao, but he wasn't able to get the easy basket like he normally does against other big men. 

It's just the matter of keeping it up, Yao, keep playing with fire and this will mark the handing of the big man torch.

Stuart


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Just found a post-game quote from Shaq on Yao:
> "He's a big guy and has a soft touch. I don't think he'll ever be able to play me one-on-one, ever, ever, ever."


Yao talked to a local reporter about this same issue.
Reporter: Would you ever play one-on-one with Shaq?
Yao: Jeff said no way.
Reporter: But what do you say?
Yao: Me too


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao talked to a local reporter about this same issue.
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Cometsbiggestfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Yao talked to a local reporter about this same issue.
> ...



Simply extraordinary


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

Yao's exchange with Jim Grey about Shaq smacking Yao on the head for the And-1? That ain't humility, folks. That's Yao serving notice he's closing in on Shaq's turf as the dominant big man of the NBA. Shaq Diesel laid one on him, and Yao said he didn't feel a thing - he didn't even remember it happened. There's more than one way to call a man small. For a subtle challenge, that was pretty darn loud.

I've listened to Yao in Chinese. He is one of the - possibly THE - most articulate professional athletes I've ever heard interviewed. It's not like all Chinese basketball stars are that way, if you've ever heard Wang Zhi-Zhi and his standard jock-ese. Yao is straight-up intelligent, and not just with bball IQ.

Anyone who's made the Chinese<->English transition relatively late in life, such as Yao is doing, knows it's hard. The fact that he's made this much progress this early with his English speaks volumes. You can see him communicating freely on the court, which is perhaps more difficult than an interview with Jim Gray.

As far as Yao's game against Shaq, it was impressive. Shaq's older and his career is winding down, but I'd like to see at least 2-3 years of a solid rivalry between the two. I think the larger part of Shaq's problem is that he's been dominant so long, he's allowed himself to slip into bad habits. Good teams have begun to exploit Shaq's lost step and Yao punished him for it last night. Hopefully, last night's game will be a wake-up call for Shaq. If he can work hard, take off his excess weight and step up to Yao's challenge, we can be treated to a great big-man rivalry for a few seasons. Shaq took a poke to his pride. I hope he responds and comes back at Yao determined to take back his turf. And, I hope Yao comes back even harder at Shaq.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

this is a dunk contest between the two big man.

Kobe is not in good shape and Malone is injured.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Great game for Yao during the All Star game, some of the shots he made were PHENOMENAL. Well atleast in my mind they were. Wasn't playing as hard as Shaq but nice to see that he doesn't look as lost as he did last year during the ASG. Showed he belonged.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> Yao's exchange with Jim Grey about Shaq smacking Yao on the head for the And-1? That ain't humility, folks. That's Yao serving notice he's closing in on Shaq's turf as the dominant big man of the NBA. Shaq Diesel laid one on him, and Yao said he didn't feel a thing - he didn't even remember it happened. There's more than one way to call a man small. For a subtle challenge, that was pretty darn loud.


:yes:


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> I've listened to Yao in Chinese...


Hey NYC, I didn't know you are/know chinese.

And yes, Yao Ming speaks with intelligence in Mandarin. His remarks usually has deeper meanings than what it appears on the surface.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MightyReds2020</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey NYC, I didn't know you are/know chinese.
> ...


Taiwanese-American, actually. You, too?


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>NYCbballFan</b>!
> 
> 
> Taiwanese-American, actually. You, too?


Chinese from Malaysia. Now working in the States.


----------

